# Error when installing pinentry



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

      I wanna use Gnupg to encrypt something. So I tried to install gnupg and pinentry.
      Gnupg was installed successfully. While I waited for a long time for installing pinentry, it threw me some error: 


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgio-2.0
gmake: *** [libgiofam.la] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gio-fam-backend.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/atk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/pinentry.
```

Anybody can help will be much appreciated.


----------



## ale (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you show the output of `$ pkg_version -l "<"` ?

Check also /usr/ports/UPDATING, 20080323


----------



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Update : new error*

After I reinstall glib to new version. I make install pinentry again, this time I got these error: 
	
	



```
configure: error: pixman >= 0.10.0 is required
(http://cairographics.org/releases/)
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/graphics/cairo/work/cairo-1.6.4/config.log", (b) the output of
the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/pinentry.
```


----------



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

I run the command as root, but it says permission denied.

```
/usr/ports/UPDATING
/usr/ports/UPDATING: Permission denied.
```


```
pkg_version -1 "<"
pkg_version: illegal option -- 1
usage: pkg_version [-hIoqv] [-l limchar] [-L limchar] [[-X] -s string] [-O origin] [index]
       pkg_version -t v1 v2
       pkg_version -T name pattern
MLMCNBSD# pkg_version -l "<"
cdrtools                            <
cvsup-without-gui                   <
dbus                                <
dbus-glib                           <
dri                                 <
expat                               <
fontconfig                          <
freetype2                           <
gettext                             <
gmake                               <
hal                                 <
libFS                               <
libGL                               <
libICE                              <
libSM                               <
libX11                              <
libXaw                              <
libXcursor                          <
libXdmcp                            <
libXfixes                           <
libXfont                            <
libXft                              <
libXrandr                           <
libXrender                          <
libXres                             <
libXt                               <
libXtst                             <
libXv                               <
libXvMC                             <
libdmx                              <
libdrm                              <
libvolume_id                        <
libxkbui                            <
libxml2                             <
mkfontdir                           <
pciids                              <
pcre                                <
pixman                              <
pkg-config                          <
png                                 <
policykit                           <
python25                            <
showfont                            <
xdm                                 <
xdpyinfo                            <
xf86-input-keyboard                 <
xf86-input-mouse                    <
xf86-video-ati                      <
xf86-video-i810                     <
xf86-video-nv                       <
xf86-video-vesa                     <
xf86-video-vga                      <
xf86-video-via                      <
xfs                                 <
xkbutils                            <
xkeyboard-config                    <
xorg                                <
xorg-drivers                        <
xorg-fonts                          <
xorg-libraries                      <
xorg-protos                         <
xorg-server                         <
xrx                                 <
xterm                               <
```


----------



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.
I am going home now. Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## ale (Sep 16, 2009)

mini4 said:
			
		

> I run the command as root, but it says permission denied.
> 
> ```
> /usr/ports/UPDATING
> ...


It's not a command, it's just a text file.
Type `$ less /usr/ports/UPDATING` and search for 20080323 typing "/20080323" (without quotes).


----------



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> It's not a command, it's just a text file.
> Type `$ less /usr/ports/UPDATING` and search for 20080323 typing "/20080323" (without quotes).



Hi ale,

See below, which one should I do?

```
AFFECTS: users of devel/glib20 and future users of devel/gio-fam-backend
  AUTHOR: gnome@FreeBSD.org

  In order to update to glib 2.16 or higher, you must first update the
  glib20 port on its own or you will get a failure trying to install
  devel/gio-fam-backend saying it cannot find -lgio-2.0. Portmaster users
  can do:

        portmaster glib-2\*

  or, if you're using portupgrade:

        portupgrade glib-2\*
```


----------



## mini4 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm, I tried both, but...

```
$ portmaster glib-2\*
portmaster: not found
$ portupgrade glib-2\*
portupgrade: not found
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 16, 2009)

you need to install portmaster from ports.


----------



## ale (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING.diff?r1=1.703;r2=1.704;f=h
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html#PORTS-UPGRADING


----------



## mini4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you, ale and LateNiteTV. I got the package installed successfully.

One more question, When I tried to use GNUPG, it says "no default secret key ...". How can I set the import key i.e. "sample.asc" as the default secret key???


----------



## mini4 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey dude,

I need your help very much.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.gnupg.org/gph/de/manual/r1023.html

im really dont know too much about gpg, but theres the man page from gpg's website.


----------

